# Marzocchi Dirt Jumper 2 Travel Change



## milenine (Feb 12, 2007)

I bought an 04 Marzocchi Dirt Jumper 2 before I realized that it has 150mm of travel. I looked it up on Marzocchi's site and it seems like it can be changed to 110mm. That would be much better for my dirt jumper's geometry. Can anyone point me in the direction of some instructions on how to do this. I thought I once saw some instructions on how to do this with PVC pipe or something. Thanks.


----------



## Merkyworks (Jun 11, 2006)

http://vpfree.pinkbike.com/bb/viewtopic.php?t=132008&highlight=marzocchi+dj


----------



## milenine (Feb 12, 2007)

thanks for the link. if i were to not cut my spring would it just be stiffer?


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

milenine said:


> thanks for the link. if i were to not cut my spring would it just be stiffer?


It would be like adding preload yes, but the PVC might break under the pressure, I'd use metal as spacers if you are to do that. Take into account that you'll have to be pretty damn strong to put it back together if you decide not to cut your spring and only some spacers.

I'd cut away and have fun with it.


----------



## Merkyworks (Jun 11, 2006)

use scsh 80 pvc pipe and its gray in color, the white pvc pipe thinner and wont hold up but the gray stuff will. also you can run the fork without the springs in it, just pump up the pressure to a max of 75 psi. otherwise with the springs in it you max is 15 psi


----------



## bcd (Jan 27, 2004)

http://www.ridemonkey.com/forums/showthread.php?t=176616&highlight=lower


----------



## jimage (Dec 22, 2006)

the 110 feels alot better mines set to that


----------

